# NEW ODB WRAP DESIGNS - SIR VAPE



## Sir Vape (3/11/17)

4 New ODB Wraps designs have arrived fresh the UK. Which one if your favourite??










Check them out here:

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...designs-original-dirty-bastardz-battery-wraps

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (3/11/17)

Hi @Sir Vape 
I love these types of wraps but am not mad about logos
If you rotate the battery does the logo also appear on the other side?


----------



## zadiac (3/11/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Sir Vape
> I love these types of wraps but am not mad about logos
> If you rotate the battery does the logo also appear on the other side?



Agreed. I would've liked to see more abstract designs and also more simple designs.


----------



## Sir Vape (4/11/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Sir Vape
> I love these types of wraps but am not mad about logos
> If you rotate the battery does the logo also appear on the other side?



No logos on the other side.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

